# Gitlab-ce website does not have the correct layout , css styles are not applied



## Relictrix (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi,

First of all thanks to mfechner@FreeBSD.org to maintain the port. The Gitlab-ce port is a real example of a good port documenation. The steps are explained step-by-step and the information is very clear.

I had no issues in any of the steps, however when running the gitlab from localhost over port 8080 as a test run, i see all the menu's and all the text however layout of the site is not as it should be.

It seems the stylesheets are not applied,but the functionality of the website works. For example I could change my password and can click on links.

When analysing the head section of a random HTML page, I can see that the assets paths, paths to css files are not found. The links to css are wrong, in the path is also a code used.

What I tried already:

Reboot my VM
Restarted postgres, redis and gitlab
Run the application checks again (no errors found)
Recompiled the PO files and Assets files
Attached also a screenshot.

Best Regards,

R


----------



## Relictrix (Jan 25, 2019)

Further information:
/var/log/nginx/gitlab_access.log: file is empty
/var/log/nginx/gitlab_error.log : file is empty
/var/log/nginx/access.log: contain no errors, errors are there from previous tryouts for another application on another day
/var/log/nginx/error.log: contains no erros , erros are there from previous tryouts for another application on another day


----------



## Hakaba (Jan 25, 2019)

Relictrix said:


> It seems the stylesheets are not applied,



The first test I made on this situation :
- Is the server call with https ? 
- If yes, the CSS is https too ? (the navigator console hit access error in this case)

The second : 
- Is th path to th CSS relative ?
- If yes, the "base" anchor set and correct ? ( <base href="https://xxx" >


----------



## Hakaba (Jan 25, 2019)

You can open a console in the browser as the error is probably not in the server side.
The browser can hit no access right (503) or 404 error.


----------



## Relictrix (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi,


Server call is with http, i am just in testing phase.
CSS is not using https
The path is relatif.
I searched on the html code i cannot find a base immediately
Attached you see a screenshot, those assets paths are not found. That's why css is not loaded.


----------



## Relictrix (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi,

I do get this error when running over port 80:
root@vm1:/var/log/nginx # cat error.log
2019/01/25 08:15:33 [error] 74378#100644: *1 "/usr/local/etc/nginx/html/index.html" is not found (2: No such file or directory), client: 127.0.0.1, server: localhost, request: "GET / HTTP/1.1", host: "localhost"
2019/01/25 08:15:33 [error] 74378#100644: *1 open() "/usr/local/etc/nginx/html/favicon.ico" failed (2: No such file or directory), client: 127.0.0.1, server: localhost, request: "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1", host: "localhost"
2019/01/25 08:15:36 [error] 74378#100644: *1 "/usr/local/etc/nginx/html/index.html" is not found (2: No such file or directory), client: 127.0.0.1, server: localhost, request: "GET / HTTP/1.1", host: "localhost"
2019/01/25 11:04:29 [error] 2015#101563: *1 "/usr/local/etc/nginx/html/index.html" is not found (2: No such file or directory), client: 127.0.0.1, server: localhost, request: "GET / HTTP/1.1", host: "localhost"

I realized that my nginx configuration file was not completely the default, there was Redmine configuration inside. I changed it and now on localhost:80 i see the nginx page and when going to localhost:80 gitlab is shown.

Sorry guys was my fault, my nginx configuration was not the default.

This thread can be marked as solved.

Best Regards,

R


----------

